# when can sucker fish friend get a betta



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok so my friend that has the sucker fish yes, it is alive we know tha but she wants a betta and also the filter was cleand today so when can she get a betta :-D:lol::roll:;-)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

What size is the tank? what kind of catfish is it? How big is it? What maintainance do you do in the tank? You need to provide us with more information.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Everything Alex09 asked PLUS does it look anything like the Picture Alex09 has or does your sucker fish like to "stick its lips" to the side of the tank?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Most Plecos (if that is what you mean by "suckerfish") grow to be very large, normally needing at least a 55 gallon. Also, plecos tend to become more aggressive the older and bigger they get. It is not surprising to hear a story about a Pleco holding down a fish and sucking it's scales off.
As with most catfish (pictus and the like). They will attack your fish once the lights go out and also most grow very large.
So as the others have said. It is important to know the type of Pleco/catfish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just to clarify.. plecos don't suck the scales off fish, they suck the protective slime coat off.


Like Alex said we would need to hear more about the type of cat fish. A small cory or oto cat would do fine with a betta (in an appropriately sized home) but most pleco species are out of the question.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok so its she dosnt know the size of the tank to me it looks like a 10/15 or so and not like alex09s pic it is like im not sure let me find out


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are some pics of common aquarium catfish



















Does it look similar to any of these?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> Most Plecos (if that is what you mean by "suckerfish") grow to be very large, normally needing at least a 55 gallon. Also, plecos tend to become more aggressive the older and bigger they get. It is not surprising to hear a story about a Pleco holding down a fish and sucking it's scales off.
> As with most catfish (pictus and the like). They will attack your fish once the lights go out and also most grow very large.
> So as the others have said. It is important to know the type of Pleco/catfish.


Actually, most plecos are 6 inches max. And only the carnivorous species suck on slime coat. Oppurtinistic feeders like common plecos will eat anything. If it is a chinese algea eater it is also bad, as they love slime coat. A bulldog pleco would be fine because they grow to only two inches, but I dought it is a bulldog plec.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The ones most sold in petstores are common pleco and they WILL get big.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok so the 1 it kinda looks like is maby the bottem pic far side but she has had it 4 like 1 year and it hasnt realy grown much so and i think it is maby albino i think i might be able to get a pic


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok so this is not it but it looks kinda like it


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with algae eaters but that does look similar to a Chinese Algae Eater.. in which case that's bad news. CAE get huge and aggressive as they get older. Not a good tankmate for a betta.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

That is a chinese algea eater. They can get large (over 1/2 a foot) and suck your fishes slime coat, eventually killing them from diseases. My neighbor lost multiple goldfish to this menace. I wouldn't put anything but small fast moving fish with it.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> The ones most sold in petstores are common pleco and they WILL get big.


I know commons get huge, but I am just talking general size of most pleco species.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok and she thinks she lost her goldfish to it but im not sure and she is going to seperat it from the betta but if it gets that big then thats a problem and she cant get a bigger tank so will it DIE so please say no and yes because she loves it but she realy wants a betta so this is a HUGE problem


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

It too small of a tank it will eventually die. They can stop their outsides from growing but not their insides. You can guess what happens after that.....


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

you mean that it will like EXPLODE is that what you mean ? and can i let it grow and then it will die then she can get a betta because thats all she talks about


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> That is a chinese algea eater. They can get large (over 1/2 a foot) and suck your fishes slime coat, eventually killing them from diseases. My neighbor lost multiple goldfish to this menace. I wouldn't put anything but small fast moving fish with it.


Yep, def a Chinese Algae Eater. I have only one with my pleco in my goldfish tank. I am very lucky this one does not cause harm to my goldfish. She follows the pleco around most of the day plus I feed them very well.

I did have one in the past that I had in my 55gal goldfish tank. It was a mean little thing and cause so much dress to my Black Moor he got multiple issues. He had to be treated for 3 weeks and his tail was a wreck. 

Its sucks that those fish are like that cause they do an awesome job at cleaning >.<

And wow! I have never heard of them getting that big. Mine is about 3inches and I have had it for a year.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Guppie luver said:


> you mean that it will like EXPLODE is that what you mean ? and can i let it grow and then it will die then she can get a betta because thats all she talks about


You are willing to let the goldfish die so she can get a betta? WTF is wrong with you!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

no they died before i found out what the f she had she never told me so i didnt now and i have told her that it might not be a good idea


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> no they died before i found out what the f she had she never told me so i didnt now and i have told her that it might not be a good idea


You asked in the earlier post if you could just let it grow and die….


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ya the alge eater


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> ya the alge eater


That is horrible, why would you let it die? It either needs a bigger tank or a new home, DON'T just let it die in such a small tank.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

her mom wont let her get a ig tank and i can take it it is bigger that most of my fishin the 100 gal. tank so she will have to rehome it is that what your saying


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> It either needs a bigger tank or a new home


Yes that is what I am saying, definitely find it a new home. Letting it just die purposely is animal abuse, NEVER do that.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok i dont want to so i will tell her that she needs to find it a new home and she realy loves it and i was wondering if she could wait till it got like bigger and like half the size of the tank and i will get a pic of the real fish


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> ok i dont want to so i will tell her that she needs to find it a new home and she realy loves it and i was wondering if *she could wait till it got like bigger and like half the size of the tank* and i will get a pic of the real fish


NO do not do this, the fish is going to be stunted and will die. A fish should NEVER be half the size of his home, that is way too small. He needs a new home as soon as possible. 

Like I said, keeping him in that tank after knowing his size requirements is abuse.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This thread is not gonna end happily methinks.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> This thread is not gonna end happily methinks.


I have the same feeling…. :/


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok and we dont know how to move him i might beable to sell him on the site um like whats it called like aqua something so can you give me a place to sell to? and i dont know how tell her she will be so upset please help and i neeed a place to sell him to so as much help as posible


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Craigslis, aquabid, the newspaper classifieds… can she return him to the store?

I know your friend will be sad, so I hate to say this but she brought it on herself. SHe should have done research before buying a fish. What is done is done though, so now just focus on getting it to a better home.

Tell her that you know how much she loves her fish, and because she loves him so much she is going to do what is best for him and his health.. which is getting him into a very very large tank.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

om ill talk to her about it


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

why is this sounding so much like the posts from that obsessed *betta* breeder who then let his female die...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> why is this sounding so much like the posts from that obsessed *betta* breeder who then let his female die...


I know, right? I was thinking the same thing at the beginning.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> I know, right? I was thinking the same thing at the beginning.


This is like the 3rd, 4th person who sounds like the same fish troll. If you read how they type its very the same. Full of run-on sentences that don't make any sense unless you ready it like you are special-ed.........


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is so true… hmm what is going on haha?

The way they type is so frustrating lol


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

i just dont like sentences i can, but i choose not to and i havent ever had a female betta


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> i just dont like sentences i can, but i choose not to and i havent ever had a female betta


It just makes it a lot easier on the people trying to help when the sentences are clear. It saves a lot of confusion. 

Have you talked to your friend? Is she ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

not yet i am about to call and see if i can go over and talk to her


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Oops, need to clarify. 
I know that most plecos are small, like the Bristle Nose and the like only getting 2-4 inches (some are 6 inch). I meant that inventory wise, there are alot of Common Plecos at stores and they are cheap. So there is a larger possiblity that if someone bought a pleco, it would be a common pleco. Plus, they do not look like they will get two feet long when you buy them. My neighbor made that mistake and when hers got too big she left it in a bucket at our front door when she moved. :/


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Oops, need to clarify.
> I know that most plecos are small, like the Bristle Nose and the like only getting 2-4 inches (some are 6 inch). I meant that inventory wise, there are alot of Common Plecos at stores and they are cheap. So there is a larger possiblity that if someone bought a pleco, it would be a common pleco. Plus, they do not look like they will get two feet long when you buy them. My neighbor made that mistake and when hers got too big she left it in a bucket at our front door when she moved. :/


Thats horrible! I have a common pleco in a 30gal atm....he has only been in their for 4 weeks and has grown at least another inch . I will be re-homing him with a man that will trade me a bristle nose for him before I move.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ours is in a 29 gallon at the moment. And he is about a foot now. Obivously we were not perpared for him so I know his tank is a little small. But I will be getting my mom a 55 gallon for her birthday (april) to put him in.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Ours is in a 29 gallon at the moment. And he is about a foot now. Obivously we were not perpared for him so I know his tank is a little small. But I will be getting my mom a 55 gallon for her birthday (april) to put him in.


I love my pleco. He is a good boy and does not bother my goldfish. I know OFL said to have a 250gal tank, but thats way outta the question for me. If I get my 55-75gal tank, do you think it would be ok to keep him?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I also hear pleco's a very much capable to adapting to their environments.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok well she hasnt called me back so that means that i will have to wait for her to call back. so this means that she has to get a bigger tank or get rid of the fish. well i will keep you posted. i am so woried about her but she said that it hasnt grown in like a year but the water conditions arent that good so i will tell her to give it to someone else. would it be a good idea to try to give it back to the store? please help and give me a way to tell her because she like gave it a name to so i dont know how to tell her. she named it Bubba and she has an account she is bubba luver so if you see her can u help me tell her that her fish is to big for the tank.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Most stores will take them back and give you a store credit. I would try a petco cause I know they are always low on those types of fish. Where you are there, take a water sample and get a test done to see how her tank water is.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thanks. i will have her bring it to petco with a water sample and then have her cycle it and then maby get a small fish that stays small its whole life. any ideas for a freshwater begginer fish for a ten gallon for ther whole life


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

A betta! :lol:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I would say guppies or platties. The are hardy and easy for first timers. Tye not to get one of each sex cause they breed like rabbits x.x

Make sure you have done a full water change before even letting new fish in. Read read read and learn before buying anything. You don't want to wast your money if everything dies on you. BTW, guppies and platties really like planted spaces. Look into plants if you can.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

i know i have guppies and i love them. can she get a divider and have the betta on one side and the other fish on the other side


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> i know i have guppies and i love them. can she get a divider and have the betta on one side and the other fish on the other side


No, the other fish require at least 10 gallons just for them.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Guppie luver said:


> i know i have guppies and i love them. can she get a divider and have the betta on one side and the other fish on the other side


yes, just make sure you don't overstock the one side.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> No, the other fish require at least 10 gallons just for them.


Depending on how many she gets. She can even divide the tank to where the guppies have %75 and the rest goes to the one betta.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> yes, just make sure you don't overstock the one side.


No, guppies are shoaling species that do best in groups of 4-5 or more, they won't fit in 5 gallons. The only fish she could put in the other side is a betta or another small, solitary fish.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok so i am on the phone with her so is 5 gal. good for a betta


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Depending on how many she gets. She can even divide the tank to where the guppies have %75 and the rest goes to the one betta.


This is still not big enough for guppies, even if it was 80%.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> ok so i am on the phone with her so is 5 gal. good for a betta


Yes, but ONLY for one betta. No other fish, no matter how small.

Have you told her about the chinese algae eater?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thanks for ypur help


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> ok thanks for ypur help


What is she going to do with the Chinese algae eater?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> I love my pleco. He is a good boy and does not bother my goldfish. I know OFL said to have a 250gal tank, but thats way outta the question for me. If I get my 55-75gal tank, do you think it would be ok to keep him?


 I have always heard that a 55 gallon is minimum for common plecos. So I think it would be fine, that is what I am going to do.
We have the pleco with goldfish as well! They get along really well, though he chases them when they try to steal his algae wafer.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> I have always heard that a 55 gallon is minimum for common plecos. So I think it would be fine, that is what I am going to do.
> We have the pleco with goldfish as well! They get along really well, though he chases them when they try to steal his algae wafer.


lol, mine loves his wafers XD


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ours loves shrimp pellets the most.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

she is going to return the alge eater and make the tank a betta tank


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> she is going to return the alge eater and make the tank a betta tank


Yay! The algae eater is finally going to be able to stretch and swim around 

Let us know if you need any help setting it up or advice.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks and i am getting my male betta next week


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

That is really great that everything turned out to be ok!

Now after reading this thread I need to tell my dad about his Pleco, he has it in a 75g tank with goldfish..is that ok?


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

maby make sure that you watch closly to them


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh his is huge, we call him the monster *lol*.









And to think that he used to be small!

Oh My!! Sorry for the big disgusting pic, ya I think he's gross!!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

No he is sooo cute! He isn't gross 

I think they should be fine.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Oh his is huge, we call him the monster *lol*.
> 
> View attachment 24420
> 
> ...


Gross? I find plecos cute. He should be fine with goldfish if you feed him well. He does prefer algea to fish slime.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I kinda am seeing the cute side of him, but I had a close-up view of his mouth and big rubbery lips first thing in the morning so I keep my distance now *lol*

@shinybetta
I would never keep an ugly thing like that, he's my dad's..
I have no doubt he's well fed, my dad has extremely lucky luck with his fish..he turned all his feeder goldfish into 1 foot monster's so it's not the care that's lacking...*lol*


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Awww, the lips are the best part!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehehehe
*eye rolling*


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Jaspersangel:
Ours is with goldfish and he does fine with them. If you are ever worried about him "attacking" the other fish. I would just keep an eye on sickly fish that lay on the bottom, that is when some "suckers" like to go after them. But for the most part they are good with goldfish. 
Is your dad's a common pleco?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JaspersANGEL said:


> Oh his is huge, we call him the monster *lol*.
> 
> View attachment 24420
> 
> ...


Judging from the patterns, it looks like a _Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps_, correct? All common and sailfin plecos should be kept in tanks no less than a 75g. The bigger, the better. As they reach 18-24 inches in length at most, the width of your tank should not be any shorter than 18 inches otherwise they are grossly inappropriate.

As far as compatibility is concerned between goldfish and common plecos, I do NOT encourage the combination. Why risk it if you have the chance to correct the situation before it happens? Now, plecos do suck the slime coat especially when they feel their dietary needs are inadequate HOWEVER, in some cases, plecos develop this habit and once they do, there is no stopping that. The fish needs to be separated quickly before the goldfish suffer skin infections which are hard to get rid of. Sick and weak goldfish are easily vulnerable to plecos sucking them off. Too bad goldfish also produce the same amount of slime coat as discus do making them likely victims as a result of slime coating being a protein source for most plecos.

The only plecos I would ever mix with goldfish are bristlenose plecos, clown plecos and rubberlipped plecos. Whiptails would have made a nice choice, if not for their slender head shape that makes them vulnerable to being swallowed killing both the goldfish and the pleco in the process when this does happen.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate those fish so I wouldn't know what kind it is, but all I know is that he got it at the pet store when the fish was only a mini thing and that my dad recently got a 75g.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JaspersANGEL said:


> I hate those fish so I wouldn't know what kind it is, but all I know is that he got it at the pet store when the fish was only a mini thing and that my dad recently got a 75g.


Could you try getting more pics of the pleco from different angles? Side and top views preferably.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm that would be complicated, I don't live with my dad. If I don't have the pic's then I'm sorry.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

For Lupin


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

'Twas a mistaken ID. _Pterygoplichthys pardalis._ They're giants at 18-24 inches.

No worries. For some reason, I find these plecos more repulsive than the fancier ones.:lol:


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

hey, im getting my betta in 2 weeks i am soo excited !i already have the tank cyclaling and i have all the stuff i need and my friend and i are going to give the sucker fish to petco today then we are getting stuff for her betta to start to set up the tank then she is going toget 2 dividers and then get 3 bettas in all so she is excided and so am I.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> hey, im getting my betta in 2 weeks i am soo excited !i already have the tank cyclaling and i have all the stuff i need and my friend and i are going to give the sucker fish to petco today then we are getting stuff for her betta to start to set up the tank then she is going toget 2 dividers and then get 3 bettas in all so she is excided and so am I.


I personaly dont like that fact that shes getting rid of one pets to get another one. Who is not to say down the line she will get tired of her betta and want something new? But whatevas :roll:

make sure you guys healthy ones!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> I personaly dont like that fact that shes getting rid of one pets to get another one. Who is not to say down the line she will get tired of her betta and want something new? But whatevas :roll:
> 
> make sure you guys healthy ones!


Well, she is getting rid of the chinese algea eater because it is in too small of a tank.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It is more responsible to rehome a pet that you can't reasonably take care of then to keep it in subpar conditions.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

she is still kinda on the fence i say to the store so that it can find a good home but she wants to rehome like to a person that se knows but we cant find one so and we will chose a healthy one so that it is easer to take care of


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> she is still kinda on the fence i say to the store so that it can find a good home but she wants to rehome like to a person that se knows but we cant find one so and we will chose a healthy one so that it is easer to take care of


well hopefully you can find a new for him with someone you know instead of the petstore cause that way she can check in on him time to time if she really is attached to him. With a petstore it is still good but you wont be able to get updates.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ya good point we will try to find someone


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Remember, chinese algea eaters are hard to find homes for. They grow large and are very mean. They also don't eat much algea.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I feel like this "person/friend" *ahem*, considering they didnt know anything about the fish they just had, kept it in sub-par conditions (you said it, but Im not going to bother quoting it), etc etc, *shouldnt own anymore fish.*

*I daresay you dont know what youre doing, and neither do they.*

*Getting THREE (WTH, WTH!) bettas and never owning them before, after youve had huge issues with other fish is really, really*

*DUMB.*

Ten bucks says we get another post that goes "my friends bettas are all dying idk why whats wrong she doesnt clean the tank and we put 4857293049875293847523984 other fish in whats wrong?!"

>:/ Raaghhhhhh raghhh rage!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You may be better off just taking it to the store.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I feel like this "person/friend" *ahem*, considering they didnt know anything about the fish they just had, kept it in sub-par conditions (you said it, but Im not going to bother quoting it), etc etc, *shouldnt own anymore fish.*
> 
> *I daresay you dont know what youre doing, and neither do they.*
> 
> ...


*+1.*


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I feel like this "person/friend" *ahem*, considering they didnt know anything about the fish they just had, kept it in sub-par conditions (you said it, but Im not going to bother quoting it), etc etc, *shouldnt own anymore fish.*
> 
> *I daresay you dont know what youre doing, and neither do they.*
> 
> ...


which is eactly why I said what I did before. It does not seem like there is much....compassion I dunno I feel like you or she just wants to go with the latest trend replace one pet for another I dunno if I am wording this right.....something just feels off first you guys wanted to let it grow get stunted growth and then kill off and die then you recanted your statement but then again it is hard to understand you 

by you and they I mean the op and his/her friend not you pewpew lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> which is eactly why I said what I did before. It does not seem like there is much....compassion I dunno I feel like you or she just wants to go with the latest trend replace one pet for another I dunno if I am wording this right.....something just feels off first you guys wanted to let it grow get stunted growth and then kill off and die then you recanted your statement but then again it is hard to understand you
> 
> by you and they I mean the op and his/her friend not you pewpew lol


+1

I agree


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Something's fishey around here....

.... and I don't just mean Bettas...


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

i know but i wanted her to get give it a new home and not get any more fish and just put the tank in storage so i realy want to yell at her and im a her so, but it is her fault and i am only letting her get 1 betta so ,maby i wont even let her get 1 so but i am getting one i have done alot of reasech so i know what to do so i gusse i have to help her


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Guppie luver said:


> i know but i wanted her to get give it a new home and not get any more fish and just put the tank in storage so i realy want to yell at her and im a her so, but it is her fault and i am only letting her get 1 betta so ,maby i wont even let her get 1 so but i am getting one i have done alot of reasech so i know what to do so i gusse i have to help her


This made me make a face like :shock::-??


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ya i do to so just ya its confusing but ya im confused sorry its confusing i know so ya:-?:| like thats my face


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> ya i do to so just ya its confusing but ya im confused sorry its confusing i know so ya:-?:| like thats my face


Is there any way you could type more clearly? I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

How old are you??? Like ten or something???


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't make me post the popcorn Michale Jackson again XD


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> Don't make me post the popcorn Michale Jackson again XD


Please post it!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Please post it!


http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/X_Apple_Head_X/michaeljacksoneatspopcorn.gif

LOL


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Lets not let this thread turn completley into that whole jchristian or whatever breeding post, guys.

OP, only one betta. For both of you. I dont think either of you can handle more than that at the moment.

And ok- youre a "she", we didnt know that..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, I only wanted to see the pic because it is funny. Definitely not because she is like jschristian


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/X_Apple_Head_X/michaeljacksoneatspopcorn.gif
> 
> LOL


what? I dont get it lol


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes I can post better, I will start now. So for know on i will type better. D you like how i type now. I plan to get 1 betta then I will also get the rest of my fishy friends.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> what? I dont get it lol


pic = sit back and watch some drama unfold while eating popcorn :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Guppie luver said:


> Yes I can post better, I will start now. So for know on i will type better. D you like how i type now. I plan to get 1 betta then I will also get the rest of my fishy friends.


 Thanks. It helps us understand your questions better.
But I think all your questions were answered, right? Maybe we'll let this die out to avoid any craziness. This thread is also HUGE...


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya they are. This is huge. Today I found out that my frst grade teacher died from cancer! I'm so so sad. :-cry:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya I am so sad because i am in 8th grade so i still see her(it is a k-8 school)


----------

